# Thoughts on Petzl Ultra vs. Surefire Maximus?



## witness (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm relatively new to lights and want a high power headlamp for the bush that can be also be dialled down for long run time.The Petzl Ultra and Surefire Maximus caught my eye. I'm a little confused. It seems that Petzl is the standard for professionals but the Ultra is not as bright, more expensive and heavier than than the Maximus. Am I missing something. Any thoughts or suggestions would be much appreciated. 

Ps. I'm also looking for something that can withstand all weather and is compact enough to be carried (at the ready). I also has to be rechargeable from a solar charger.


----------



## pec50 (Mar 26, 2012)

These lights are quite different in design from the number of leds to relative run times to weights. Given the costs, you really need to spend some time considering your application as well as how you intend to use the light. As best I recall, the surefire's fully adjustable output and comparatively shorter runtime at maximum power provide for useful low light opportunities and night vision preservation. The longer runtime at high output for the Petzl, particularly so with the extended battery, would likely lend itself to such situations as caving. You imply that these might be used in adverse conditions, so I would again recommend you actually try these lights to be sure that they will be suitable, for example, with gloves, hard hat, SAR/EMS, ... provide us with more info. Additionally, if you are a part of a team/squad/organization that has already invested in this technology, consider the opportunities that redundancy of equipment provides particularly so in adverse settings.


----------



## witness (Mar 27, 2012)

The Surefire Maximus and Petzl Ultra both maintain max power for an hour but the Surefire is much higher. That said, I've found a light that provides high output and a relatively long runtime in the Zebralight H600. I ordered one and i'll see how that works out.


----------



## witness (Mar 27, 2012)

pec50 said:


> ... provide us with more info.



I'm looking for something suitable for wilderness excursions that is hands free, light, simple and with the ability to provide high output when called upon. Ideally it would be easily stowable and that's why I'm thinking the H600 might do the job (assuming I can power the charger with a solar panel).


----------



## leadsled9 (Mar 27, 2012)

I purchased my Petzl Ultra in February of 2008. I have since used it extensively for solo hunting trips in the Colorado Rockies, New Mexico and Arizona. I don't baby my equipment and the Ultra has stood up to the abuse. The positive is that the Ultra is extremely bright on the high setting. I use it on medium most of the time but when I want to light up the world....I'll switch it on high. I absolutely love this headlamp. The negatives are that the battery packs are extremely expensive and proprietary. During the ownership of the Ultra....I have had two battery packs die within a few weeks of each other after approximately two years of hard use. Petzl replaced both under warranty. This experience has made me leary of only having the Ultra with me during my excursions. 

I always have a spare flashlight along and now I have a spare headlamp along too.

This year I purchased a Spark ST6-500CW.....a 500 lumen headlamp that runs on cheap 18650 batteries or CR123 primary batteries. Although it is listed as 500 lumens....it is no where near as bright as the Petzl Ultra which is rated at 350 lumens. I have become very fond of this headlamp though and it is bright enough for my needs. The headlamp cost less than the cost of a Petzl battery pack. 

The Spark is a relatively new light that wasn't available back in 2008.....but if I were starting out now to buy a headlamp....it would be the Spark all the way. For the cost of the Petzl Ultra and two batteries you could buy 6 or 7 Spark ST6-500CW's. And a $10 battery replacement beats the heck out of a $125 battery replacement.


----------

